# Did anyone's lo "bear crawl" before walking?



## k4th

Dd has been crawling since 2 days after she turned 7 mths. She started "proper" crawling at 8.5 mths and has been cruising since 8 mths exactly. 

Today she's been marching her walker up & down the room and standing unaided for a split second, but did it a few times. Then, at bathtime she started bear crawling around the house while she had some nappy free time lol! 

Is this a stage that might lead to walking? Did anyone's lo go through this transition from crawling to walking? How long between bear crawling & walking?

:flower:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Sorry this might sound silly but what is bear crawling?


----------



## k4th

Lol - in my excitement I didn't explain! It's crawling but on feet instead of knees - imagine bum sky high in the air!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Ah, my LO does that every now and then but still no walking unaided :-(


----------



## Shabutie

I believe bear walking is when they are just on there hands and feet, no knees or anything.

I call it Mowgli style. :haha:

DD did this for a very short time a few months back, and then stopped and did normal crawling. Now she does walk a small bit, and sometimes goes Mowgli style then pushes herself to stand up.

:flower:


----------



## k4th

Ah well. Maybe it won't lead to walking :shrug:

But it's sooooooo nice to see her doing something new!! :wohoo:


----------



## sun

My LO just started doing this recently lol! :haha: He never did it before walking.


----------



## chuck

DS1 started crawling at 8/9 months and within a couple weeks started bear crawling and did nothing but bear crawl for a couple months!


----------



## Neko

My daughter started bearwalking at 8 months. She did it for less than 2 months, started walking just before she turned 10 months. I think it gave her very strong legs. A week after she started walking, she could get up from the floor by herself and squat while playing.


----------



## Breezy

My lo started doing this today and I was wondering th same!


----------



## k4th

Breezy said:


> My lo started doing this today and I was wondering th same!

Our lo's are a similar age aren't they? Has your ds been crawling too?


----------



## Natsku

Maria started bear walking at 7 months (she didnt crawl in the normal way til _after_ she started walking!) and was walking less than two months later.


----------

